# Excision of multiple lipoma's



## rhaney1033 (May 19, 2015)

Patient had 13 subcutaneous masses of the anterior torso. 10 were less than 3 cm and 3 more more than 3 cm. They all came back as lipoma's. Should I code 22903 x 1 unit, 22903-51 x 2 units, 22902 x 1 unit and 22902-51 x 9 units?  OR should it be coded as 22903 x 3 units and 22902 x 10 units...it's not Medicare it's a commerical UHC plan. Thanks in advance!


----------

